# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Programa de Mergulho

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Bm dia



o Bilhas, nosso fórum parceiro, anúnciou a chegada a Portugal de um catálogo de mergulho em vários países www.abandodive.com

Podem ler mais aqui
http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=11617

e bons mergulhs

Pedro _"Liquid Breathing"_ Nuno

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Bm dia
> 
> 
> 
> o Bilhas, nosso fórum parceiro, anúnciou a chegada a Portugal de um catálogo de mergulho em vários países www.abandodive.com
> 
> Podem ler mais aqui
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=11617
> 
> ...


Já agora para os mais distraídos a TDI vai organizar uma festa este sábado em Sesimbra, se tiverem uma certificação TDI aproveitem.

----------

